# 2018 Knife Bucket List



## SuperSharp (Dec 19, 2017)

Here I am at the end of 2017...overspent on knives as usual, but looking forward to another year of fresh steel ahead. Im already thinking about new blades to chase and ones I want to try. So whats on your knife list to try or own next year? Id love to try a Mert Tansu, Billip, and Dalman for starters. How about you?


----------



## Mingooch (Dec 19, 2017)

I have and love my Dalman, I am waiting on a Tansu and Marko, and just cant wait for my new toys


----------



## WiscoNole (Dec 19, 2017)

Not sure about maker, but hoping to acquire:
330mm yanagiba
150mm honesuki
135-150mm deba


----------



## Marek07 (Dec 19, 2017)

SuperSharp said:


> Here I am at the end of 2017...overspent on knives as usual,


Totally get it!



SuperSharp said:


> but looking forward to another year of fresh steel ahead.


Totally get it!

On the wait list for a custom with Robert Trimarchi (The Nine). If finances are kind, Mert Tansu and Bryan Raquin are two makers whose knives I'd love to try. Might as well add a Mareko Maumasi to the bucket list should anyone be willing to part with theirs <_hint, hint_> - his wait list is way too long at my age.

Edit: add a Takamura Suminagashi (or two) as well. It is a bucket list after all!


----------



## panda (Dec 20, 2017)

sukenari white #1 honyaki 270 both suji & gyuto


----------



## Andreu (Dec 20, 2017)

Mert Tansu 240 gyuto blue #2 honyaki. It will take a while but I will wait for it patiently.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 20, 2017)

Andreu said:


> Mert Tansu 240 gyuto blue #2 honyaki. It will take a while but I will wait for it patiently.


It will be worth the wait.


----------



## Badgertooth (Dec 20, 2017)

A comet gyuto from his thicker stock 52100
Halcyon Forge gyuto
Xerxes custom gyuto
Ikeda/Kasahara san mai gyuto
Ikeda/kasahara Honyaki gyuto
My place in the Bloodroot list
Shiraki Mt Fuji gyuto
I'd really like a ashi Honyaki but I think that's wishful thinking
Kato std 240
Kochi


----------



## labor of love (Dec 20, 2017)

-Working with Kippington on 2nd gyuto and suji
-maybe Toyama or mazaki suji
-ginga petty 
-misono or masahiro or some other mono carbon honesuki 
-if finances are under control ittetsu honyaki &#129412; 
-blazen gyuto 
-new knife roll
-zero interest in mert stuff
-maybe another 9 custom


----------



## Matus (Dec 20, 2017)

Planned acquisitions:
- I expect 2 Yoshikazu Ikeda knives in early 2018 (stay tuned, some really cool stuff)
- I plan to get either an Ai-Deba in 180 or mioroshi deba in 195. I am sick of my 165 single bevel cheap & bend funyuki, even if it has a handle made by me ...
- probably no custom knives, though I would not say no to a honyaki from Robin  
- I may get Itinomonn StainLess in 240 (I had 210 and miss it)
- Maybe a 300 fuguhiki if my friends manages to locate one for me. I had one in hand and it was just incredible - thin, light, flexible. I would use it as a raw meat slicer.

But I will also be selling knives (and some stones):
- Munetoshi 240 (not 100% sure yet, it is a special knife)
- Custom 155 bunka from Blenheimforge
- Yoshikane SKD 165 Hakata
- Hopefully som that I make myself


----------



## labor of love (Dec 20, 2017)

Yeah, as far as stones go I think Im happy with mid grit and low grit stuff on hand. I do want to play around with more synthetic polishers and finishers.


----------



## panda (Dec 20, 2017)

labor of love said:


> -zero interest in mert stuff


+2

i would like to find a super duper fast cutting stone for making quick work of thinning projects


----------



## Matus (Dec 20, 2017)

panda said:


> +2
> 
> i would like to find a super duper fast cutting stone for making quick work of thinning projects



There you go 

[video]https://youtu.be/lH-5XrLntJE?t=1m[/video]


----------



## panda (Dec 20, 2017)

was thinking more along lines of https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001TPE1PK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## LucasFur (Dec 20, 2017)

Ikeda Honyaki Blue 2 
Shiraki Honyaki white 1 
Togodashi Honyaki Blue 1 
All 240's extra tall, extra thin. 

Its more to round out the collection a little. Honyaki's in the major carbon steels. Couple AS blades, and a Few PM blades. I really dont know ATM what excuse i can make up in my mind for more knives. 

Probably a massive Jnat that can handle some PM steel and is a decent polisher if i can figure out which can do it.


----------



## Wdestate (Dec 20, 2017)

Anything new... I have a Takhashi honayki coming from Inotada..seems fun. Hopefully something fun comes along, stuffs been pretty stagnant lately I feel


----------



## fujiyama (Dec 20, 2017)

Oh, man.. all gyutos 

Masamoto KS 
CJA
Kato WH 
Takamura Uchigumo 
Shigefusa Kiteaji
Yoshikane Suminagashi 
Shiraki honyaki
Konosuke Damascus Fujiyama
Mizuno honyaki
Zwilling Kramer 52100
Wusthof 200th

I need jnats in my life too..


----------



## Anton (Dec 20, 2017)

convince myself to get rid off 80%
True bucket list stuff


----------



## StonedEdge (Dec 20, 2017)

Most makers TBD;
-180 deba or longer mioroshi
-240 laser mid-range gyuto
-Rob Herder parer 

If anyone wants to let go of any knives listed above PM me!!!


----------



## Drosophil (Dec 20, 2017)

Definitely:
Watanabe 120 mm petty and 120 mm ajikiri
Shapton Pro 1000
Kitayama

Maybe:
Itinomonn Stainless 240
Munetoshi Butcher
Inexpensive honesuki
JNS red/blue aoto


----------



## K813zra (Dec 20, 2017)

My list is small.

Ikeda-kasahara 240mm Honyaki gyuto


----------



## Paraffin (Dec 20, 2017)

Man, did I overspend on knives this past summer and fall, so it will be a while before anything new. Maybe a honesuki, not sure of the brand yet. 

Most of the funds next year will probably go towards getting into natural stones, which I know nothing about (yet). I have a feeling it's gonna cost me....


----------



## tripleq (Dec 20, 2017)

Man. I seriously cannot think of one knife for this list. Maybe a cleaver but I can't think of one specifically.


----------



## TheCaptain (Dec 20, 2017)

Sometime between now and the end of March I'll be getting an Xerxes as well as several Ikeda-Kasahara gyutos/nakiris. No complaints as I've picked up some real stunners in the past year.

Getting on Mert's list. Want to pick up a few from Doi-Kasahara. If Robin ever makes Nakiri's I'd love one of those.

Bryan Raquin, Prendergast if funds allow. Heck, add Tristone Blades if we're dreaming.


----------



## inzite (Dec 20, 2017)

Masahira Kato Tamahagane Honyaki Gyuto
Hiromoto Honyaki Suji
Halcyon Forge Nashiji K-tip Santoku


----------



## StonedEdge (Dec 20, 2017)

Inzite no TF on that list! What's going on  or do you simply have them all by now


----------



## LucasFur (Dec 20, 2017)

Wow so far 6 Ikeda Honyakis on order. word got out fast. 

Izinite .. ask TF to make you a honyaki. he had to do it to get his sword making licence, he should be able to make one for a VIP customer. plus ill buy it off of you if you dont like it.


----------



## Matus (Dec 20, 2017)

LucasFur said:


> Wow so far 6 Ikeda Honyakis on order. word got out fast.



I was telling myself the same thing. The 2 of mine are just a part of a larger order I did with my friends - and each of them already have one


----------



## valgard (Dec 20, 2017)

Badgertooth said:


> A comet gyuto from his thicker stock 52100
> Halcyon Forge gyuto
> Xerxes custom gyuto
> Ikeda/Kasahara san mai gyuto
> ...



**** our lists are too similar 

A thick Comet gyuto 230 (check and coming first thing January)
A san mai Comet if that becomes a thing. 
Another Halcyon gyuto, this time a 260-270mm version 
A gyuto from The.9
Ikeda/Kasahara san mai gyuto in aogami 1
Ikeda/kasahara Honyaki gyuto
Tamahagane honyaki suji
Kato nakiri and suji
Shig 240 kasumi 
Ashi honyaki gyuto [emoji23]


----------



## LucasFur (Dec 20, 2017)

Matus said:


> I was telling myself the same thing. The 2 of mine are just a part of a larger order I did with my friends - and each of them already have one



each of them that already have Ikeda's .... do they have any alloy banding? This is something i have been crazy worried and hopefull about.


----------



## Wdestate (Dec 20, 2017)

LucasFur said:


> each of them that already have Ikeda's .... do they have any alloy banding? This is something i have been crazy worried and hopefull about.



i have 9 ikeda honyaki, none have alloy banding, dosent mean yours wont, but i have never seen it on mine.


----------



## Matus (Dec 20, 2017)

Nope, no banding on the 2 migaki Ikedas.


----------



## KJDedge (Dec 20, 2017)

You guys need to put Haburn and Catcheside on your lists if you don't have one..both really great performing knives...
I put down Maumasi Fire arts and also would love a knife from Desrosier-Alaska


----------



## inzite (Dec 20, 2017)

StonedEdge said:


> Inzite no TF on that list! What's going on  or do you simply have them all by now



because TF is me and I am TF  TFTFTFTFTFTF!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## inzite (Dec 20, 2017)

LucasFur said:


> Wow so far 6 Ikeda Honyakis on order. word got out fast.
> 
> Izinite .. ask TF to make you a honyaki. he had to do it to get his sword making licence, he should be able to make one for a VIP customer. plus ill buy it off of you if you dont like it.



i shall inquire!!!!!


----------



## labor of love (Dec 20, 2017)

KJDedge said:


> You guys need to put Haburn and Catcheside on your lists if you don't have one..both really great performing knives...
> I put down Maumasi Fire arts and also would love a knife from Desrosier-Alaska



Catchside is a real possibility for me. Still doing research.


----------



## StonedEdge (Dec 20, 2017)

inzite said:


> because TF is me and I am TF  TFTFTFTFTFTF!!!!!!!!!!


TF you talkin' bout &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## megapuff5 (Dec 20, 2017)

HHH custom gyuto damascus
210mm Hattori KD...


----------



## panda (Dec 20, 2017)

valgard said:


> Tamahagane honyaki suji


do those even exist?


----------



## valgard (Dec 20, 2017)

panda said:


> do those even exist?



Hopefully I will make it exist :angel2:


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Dec 21, 2017)

Hard to get ones:
Dalman
Masamoto KS, dragged my feet on the last one to come up for sale 
Kato WH

Im still kind of new at this, so Id like to at least try some of the ones that everyone is familiar with and lots of people like, e.g. Toyama, Wakui, Tanaka.


----------



## Badgertooth (Dec 21, 2017)

panda said:


> do those even exist?



Yup. It's a special meat cutting knife.


----------



## malexthekid (Dec 21, 2017)

Tansu number 5 is definitely on my list for 2018, maybe number 6 as well.. or maybe a CJA gyuto.. or maybe number 6 will actually be some woodworking equipment to start making things as a hobby...

Plus a couple of more easy to get things... maybe a toyama 270


----------



## LucasFur (Dec 21, 2017)

Matus said:


> Nope, no banding on the 2 migaki Ikedas.





Wdestate said:


> i have 9 ikeda honyaki, none have alloy banding, dosent mean yours wont, but i have never seen it on mine.



Have any togodashi. they have banding right? 
I had a togodashi with a lot of banding. ordered another hoping for similar results. Gosh now im getting worried.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Dec 23, 2017)

Haburn custom coming up in Feb & hoping for any/all from either Devin, Dalman, Tilman or Catcheside ...


----------



## S-Line (Dec 23, 2017)

2018 bucket list? Keeping my wife, 1 more knife and she might just stab me with it. But being stabbed with a wat honyaki yanagi... Just might be worth it.


----------



## Customfan (Dec 23, 2017)

I&#715;m really trying to tone it down but I will take a stab... probably a couple of these and something I´m missing for sure...

- Maybe a the9 210-240 gyuto
- Dan Pendergast 240 integral
- Maybe a r2 Ironwood from Tanaka... can't get enough! :angel2:
- Something rare and unusual from Japan with a Hamon, maybe Ikeda
- 240 toyama damascus from Maksim
- maybe something else from Ian at Haburn (need to be realistic here), 
- S grind K from Kamon
- Tanrejo Kasumi 240


----------



## zeus241129 (Dec 24, 2017)

Gotta get myself Christmas give :
Fugubiki 27cm Honyaki blue #2 kyoumen from Watanabe.


----------



## pc9111 (Dec 26, 2017)

270 Toyama Gyuto


----------



## alterwisser (Dec 26, 2017)

The.9 Gyuto
Another Catcheside (No 4)
metalmonkey tall Bunka 
Billipp-macLean Hybrid 
Tsourkan
Maybe another Xerxes 
Maybe another Dalman (no 5)
Maybe Comet
Maybe Raquin

Last two are wanna haves, but actually getting them depends on 3rd party


----------



## ashy2classy (Dec 26, 2017)

1. Wait for my new Kocki gyuto to arrive
2. Get on Trey's 2018 books and grab a Comet gyuto and petty
3. Would love to figure out how to get a Halcyon Forge gyuto...and then buy it
4. Dalman gyuto
5. Get my new Shig and Kato refreshed by Jon at JKI to see what all the fuss is about


----------



## valgard (Dec 26, 2017)

ashy2classy said:


> 1. Get on Trey's 2018 books and grab a Comet gyuto and petty
> 2. Would love to figure out how to get a Halcyon Forge gyuto...and then buy it
> 3. Dalman gyuto
> 3. Get my new Shig and Kato refreshed by Jon at JKI to see what all the fuss is about



Sweet to see Trey and Joe getting the recognition they deserve. Halcyon is taking less and less orders but a tip is to ask for the stuff he posts, often there's stuff available. Also get on Kasumi Kev's page and if he gets some Halcyons to polish chances are some are available once done but that might be a good time to get in with first dibs but you have to be rather quick :wink:.


----------



## johnny (Dec 27, 2017)

S-Line said:


> 2018 bucket list? Keeping my wife, 1 more knife and she might just stab me with it. But being stabbed with a wat honyaki yanagi... Just might be worth it.



Totally get you man. Shes becoming very suspicious of me when Im smiling and browsing the internet hahah


----------



## toddnmd (Dec 27, 2017)

Billipp


----------



## johnny (Dec 27, 2017)

Im crunching numbers for a Konosuke Yanagiba honyaki mt Fuji 390mm.


----------



## fatboylim (Jan 13, 2018)

Bump to keep this going:
Honyaki 180mm-190mm gyuto
Shigefusa Western 180 or 240 gyuto 
Will Catcheside super special San Mai 

Perhaps getting another Toyama 210 Nakiri. I really miss that one!


----------



## Gnickrapon (Jan 13, 2018)

All of them......I want all of them. 

A Xerxes custom is on the list for sure though.


----------



## JaVa (Jan 13, 2018)

Dalman S- grind 
Gengetsu semistainless 
Xerxes Primus

...But they'll change weekly? :dazed:


----------



## Meesterleester (Jan 16, 2018)

Something in White #1 from Sakai, kicking myself for passing on a White #1 Fujiyama
Nakiri wth a thick spine, KU finish, and nice heft
Western handled 240mm Sakai laser gyuto


----------



## labor of love (Dec 31, 2018)

Bump!
I thought it would be interesting to look back a year ago to see where my tastes were and if I was interested in the same stuff.
It seems like I’m more or less at the same place(which is a good thing).

I wanted a ginga petty but the Marko Petty I picked up works great and is plenty thin so that worked out well.
Still on the prowl for the right mazaki.
Still debating in my head which honyaki to grab one day.
Still loving Kippingtons work.
Still curious about those new blazens.
The one unexpected surprise of the year for me was Kaeru. Such an enjoyable knife at a modest price. 
How much do I love Kaeru? I’m considering purchasing a second one just to thin the crap out of so I can have 2 versions of the same knife haha.


----------



## Customfan (Dec 31, 2018)

So many great wants here...

Cool idea of Labor to look in at what was in the list a year ago... did hit some targets...

2019?
Maybe a wakui
Maybe a Heiji semi 240
Fujiyama blue 2 240 Gyuto (newer release)
Something from the9 (just love his stuff)
Maybe a shiraki KU gyuto
Something from Ikeda?

Maybe a Kenji Togashi Blue 1 Honyaki 240 if I can find one...


----------



## labor of love (Dec 31, 2018)

Roberts(the9) bog oak handles are really great!


----------



## panda (Dec 31, 2018)

2019 bucket list: always looking for ks honyaki, but a custom mizuno white2 honyaki would suffice


----------



## Ruso (Dec 31, 2018)

Keep the $$ in the bucket. Even tho spyderco Carribean is calling me.


----------



## Matus (Dec 31, 2018)

I have a bit strange bucket list when it comes to knives - there are 2 knives I will be receiving I lost nearly all interest in in the mean time (long story, will share in detail once the time will be right) and there there is a knife in it too that should make up for that  The first two knives are direct ordered from Japan and the one that should save the day is a gyuto from Mert - I am really looking forward to that one. It should be "the" gyuto for me. Expectations are high 

But I have way more knives on my list that I hope to make - quite a few are in the pipeline including one 285 gyuto in 125SC for a friend that I am very nervous about (did not even start yet) as it is quite a bit beyond of where I feel comfortable today.


----------



## DitmasPork (Dec 31, 2018)

SuperSharp said:


> Here I am at the end of 2017...overspent on knives as usual, but looking forward to another year of fresh steel ahead. Im already thinking about new blades to chase and ones I want to try. So whats on your knife list to try or own next year? Id love to try a Mert Tansu, Billip, and Dalman for starters. How about you?



In 2018 I picked up a 240 Mazaki Gyuto (JNS), 220 Mazaki Gyuto (CC), 240 Gesshin Heiji Suji, 135 Wakui Petty, 248 Tsourkan Lefty 52100 Gyuto.

Also in 2018, got rid of older 240 Gengetsu SS Gyuto and a 240 Kono Fujuyama WH2 Gyuto (circa 2013).

For 2019, on my radar are a carbon Heiji gyuto and petty, 245 Mazaki from CC, 210 Mazaki Nashiji Gyuto, a first nakiri, a custom, and some stones.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Dec 31, 2018)

Sad when you get to a point w your collection that you look at other knives and just say I've got that covered or the upgrade would not be any advantage. This year I was able to finally get a 180 Shig Kaeji and now w 5 shigs, 4 Kato's several customs from Dalman, Devin Thomas's 210 and 240, couple of Kono Fuji Ginsan's handled by Haburn. I'm kinda good, still love the game but I think I've finally reached the end of the rainbow. I enjoy watching others journey though. I have to admit, a stainless clad Maz. might be in the cards after a few years. We'll see.


----------



## hennyville (Dec 31, 2018)

Matus said:


> I have a bit strange bucket list when it comes to knives - there are 2 knives I will be receiving I lost nearly all interest in in the mean time (long story, will share in detail once the time will be right) and there there is a knife in it too that should make up for that  The first two knives are direct ordered from Japan and the one that should save the day is a gyuto from Mert - I am really looking forward to that one. It should be "the" gyuto for me. Expectations are high
> 
> But I have way more knives on my list that I hope to make - quite a few are in the pipeline including one 285 gyuto in 125SC for a friend that I am very nervous about (did not even start yet) as it is quite a bit beyond of where I feel comfortable today.




I'm looking forward  make it lil bit longer, maybe 290-295


----------



## Anton (Dec 31, 2018)

Picked up a very nice Billip - very glad I finally found one


----------



## bkultra (Dec 31, 2018)

Anton said:


> Picked up a very nice Billip - very glad I finally found one



Banned


----------



## labor of love (Dec 31, 2018)

panda said:


> 2019 bucket list: always looking for ks honyaki, but a custom mizuno white2 honyaki would suffice


I wouldn’t mind a mizuno KS honyaki, if they’re still being made.


----------



## bkultra (Dec 31, 2018)

@panda @labor of love... Have a Mizuno Tanrenjo Suminagashi B#1 if either of you want to test it out.


----------



## Marek07 (Dec 31, 2018)

Well, 2018 is over and what seemed like a wish list was actually achieved (apart from the Maumasi) - and then some.  I'll remove the Maumasi from my wish list for now. Any one want to start a 2019 list?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 31, 2018)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Sad when you get to a point w your collection that you look at other knives and just say I've got that covered or the upgrade would not be any advantage. This year I was able to finally get a 180 Shig Kaeji and now w 5 shigs, 4 Kato's several customs from Dalman, Devin Thomas's 210 and 240, couple of Kono Fuji Ginsan's handled by Haburn. I'm kinda good, still love the game but I think I've finally reached the end of the rainbow. I enjoy watching others journey though. I have to admit, a stainless clad Maz. might be in the cards after a few years. We'll see.



I hear you looks like you are covered If you want to unload a Kato let me know.

Because of this forum got a nice pair of carbon garden shears this year. They are fun to sharpen too. Go through vegetation like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## panda (Dec 31, 2018)

bkultra said:


> @panda @labor of love... Have a Mizuno Tanrenjo Suminagashi B#1 if either of you want to test it out.


normally i would say yes, but at my current job i dont even take out my nice knives, i just use my beater.


----------



## bahamaroot (Jan 1, 2019)

In 2018 I spent a lot for me. Picked up a Mazaki 215mm (CC), two 240mm Toyamas(Damascus and standard), Konosuke Fujiyama FM 240mm and 150mm petty,
a Marko 240mm 52100, a Jikko Suminagashi B2 240mm and finally my first Kato, a 240mm standard.
To make a little room and recover some funds I sold a Koishi 240mm. Only sold it because I had a friend that wanted it badly and I wasn't using it a lot. Also sold a Gihei B2 240mm and a Masakage Shimo 150mm petty. Should sell more that I don't use a lot but I just have a hard time letting knives go!
For a home cook I have WAY more knives than I need but that's an addict for you...


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 1, 2019)

I was quite content with my Wustofs and Sabatiers until I unfortunately stumbled upon this bloody KKF site! Now I chase unicorns every year. Sad.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 1, 2019)

panda said:


> normally i would say yes, but at my current job i dont even take out my nice knives, i just use my beater.


What, you don’t take the Mario to work to share with your fellow cooks?


----------



## ian (Jan 1, 2019)

Man, all of you with seemingly unlimited disposable income... my bucket list would be to get a Watanabe or Mazaki 240, or maybe a Gengetsu, and a tough 180 petty, but realistically I'll be lucky if I can sell enough of my current stash to buy even one of these. For some reason, preschool for my child > knife hobbies.


----------



## parbaked (Jan 1, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> In 2018 I picked up a 240 Mazaki Gyuto (JNS), 220 Mazaki Gyuto (CC), 240 Gesshin Heiji Suji, 135 Wakui Petty, 248 Tsourkan Lefty 52100 Gyuto.
> 
> Also in 2018, got rid of older 240 Gengetsu SS Gyuto and a 240 Kono Fujuyama WH2 Gyuto (circa 2013).
> 
> For 2019, on my radar are a carbon Heiji gyuto and petty, 245 Mazaki from CC, 210 Mazaki Nashiji Gyuto, a first nakiri, a custom, and some stones.



https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/...-210mm-tanaka-ginsan-gyuto.37304/#post-556853

You have no secrets here!!


----------



## bahamaroot (Jan 1, 2019)

ianbiringer said:


> Man, all of you with seemingly unlimited disposable income... my bucket list would be to get a Watanabe or Mazaki 240, or maybe a Gengetsu, and a tough 180 petty, but realistically I'll be lucky if I can sell enough of my current stash to buy even one of these. For some reason, preschool for my child > knife hobbies.


Understand your position, I was there for a LONG time. Have splurged lately only because my wife and I are empty nesters now and paid off our home a few years ago. Disposable income was very tight until then.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 1, 2019)

@Bahama, what was your fave purchase out of all that stuff?


----------



## bahamaroot (Jan 1, 2019)

labor of love said:


> @Bahama, what was your fave purchase out of all that stuff?


To be honest...so hard to say. All great knives but in different ways, everyone of them was a good purchase. These knives are just on a different level than the knives I have bought in the past.
I can say one of the biggest surprises was the Mazaki. It's the best bang for the buck in the bunch, really like that knife. The addition of the Toyama, Fujiyama and Jikko has reaffirmed my love of Blue steel. Many really tout the White steels a lot but I think the Blues get just as sharp, have much better edge retention and touch up so easy.

After that bunch, anything I buy from here on out will have a high bar to clear to impress...


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 1, 2019)

parbaked said:


> https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/...-210mm-tanaka-ginsan-gyuto.37304/#post-556853
> 
> You have no secrets here!!


Cheers! Forgot about the Tanaka! Good knife, but quickly became surplus to requirements. Used is a lot in Hawai’i, the Mazaki hated the humidity.


----------



## Jville (Jan 1, 2019)

At first, when I saw this thread, I thought I didn't really get much this year. Then, I actually thought about and was like, dang, my collection went through a massive overhual. These I ended up keeping of my purchases: I got a Tansu sc125, toyama 210 nakiri, Shig ku 180 nakiri, takeda used AS classic small cleaver, Kato 240 standard( put a custom Carter Hopkins handle on it), Fuji FM 240 blue2, kono ys 240, a douva cleaver, the OG kippington hook grind, a jns mazaki 240 old profile that I traded for a takeda petty. I sacrificed quite a few including a KS, a couple of toyamas, and a kono ginsan fujiyama to name a few. 

For 2019 Id like to get the heji semi stainless cleaver, a Kato workhorse(at a fair price), new/old sharpener 270 fujiyama, something from halycon forge or a comet. 

Ironically, my knives got little action this year. It was painful. I was out of pro kitchen, been working on getting my food truck going. I'm about a week out of launching, so I'm really excited to get them back in action. Honestly, even though my collection is miniscule compared to many. It is such overkill for me as only a homecook. It makes such a difference working in a pro environment to actually use your knives, at least for me. So I'm most looking forward to just get back to working in the kitchen in 2019!


----------



## ashy2classy (Jan 1, 2019)

panda said:


> 2019 bucket list: always looking for ks honyaki, but a custom mizuno white2 honyaki would suffice



If you decide to go for the Miz honyaki let me know and I'll get in on the group buy. I'm not sure how many need to order for them to make it. I think when I asked Koki he said 6.


----------



## ashy2classy (Jan 1, 2019)

labor of love said:


> I wouldn’t mind a mizuno KS honyaki, if they’re still being made.



I'd like to try one as well. At retail I'll never buy one, but if one pops up on BST I might consider it.


----------



## ashy2classy (Jan 1, 2019)

As for my list for 2018/19...

2018 -

Since I've been changing from 210s to 240s, I think I've purchased almost my entire collection this year. My favorites are my Wakui gyutos (migaki and nashiji), Konosuke Fujiyama blue #2 and white #1 gyutos, Jikko Akebono and Halcyon Forge wrought iron/1.2519 gyuto.

2019 -

I have five on the list - Comet, Kippington, Evan Antzenberger, LaSeur and if I somehow get lucky, Bryan Raquin. On the first three makers' lists, but still looking for a Raquin and need to ask Tony how to get on his list.


----------



## Jville (Jan 1, 2019)

I left off one. Wanting to get a mazaki for 2019, definitely.


----------



## Xenif (Jan 1, 2019)

I found this forum exactly 365 days ago, happy about buying my tojiro and my king 1/6k, asking where to go next .... Well ..... 5 Nakiris (Heiji, Shigefusa, Hinoura, Mazaki, Tanaka) 4 Gyutos (Tanaka, Hiromoto, Ashi Ginga, Kaeru), a Munetoshi butcher, a Yu Kurosaki Chuka and Tanaka Gin-3 petty later ... I think I'm pretty knifed out for a home cook. Almost forgot about that Foster bros cleaver too.

I also discovered the inner rabbit hole that are Jnats [emoji85]

For 2019, I would like to try Heiji Carbon, maybe dabble a bit in single bevels. Maybe a full size Chuka.


----------



## Andrew (Jan 1, 2019)

I like this idea, though mostly to check back in on in a year and see how I did...

In 2019 I'd like to focus on another one or maybe two special gyutos, as I feel I have the broad basics well covered. Maybe a Tsukasa Hinoura, Billipp, Bill Burke, something like that.

I'd also like to try a Chinese style cleaver from a Japanese smith, though not positive I'd actually pony up the money based on what I've seen them selling for... we shall see.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jan 2, 2019)

Masamoto KS Honyaki.


----------



## Panamapeet (Jan 2, 2019)

A Masamoto KS Honyaki... because everyone seems to want one


----------



## hrc63 (Jan 2, 2019)

Mazaki 270 yani in RH (I’m a lefty) white 2. Want to start using rh knife. I procrastinated and never bought a Kato gyuto from JNS so don’t want to make that mistake again.


----------



## JaVa (Jan 2, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Bump!
> 
> The one unexpected surprise of the year for me was Kaeru. Such an enjoyable knife at a modest price.
> How much do I love Kaeru? I’m considering purchasing a second one just to thin the crap out of so I can have 2 versions of the same knife haha.



The new Kasumi version makes it even more interesting. Looks so much better in the picks compared to the faux sand blasted wide bevel finish. I actually hate the way a sand blasted finish feels when cutting. But like I said the kasumi Kaeru is stunning. 

I've been trying to avoid knife purchasing for a while with surprisingly good results, but the new Kaeru just might be too good of a deal to pass.


----------



## ashy2classy (Jan 2, 2019)

JaVa said:


> The new Kasumi version makes it even more interesting. Looks so much better in the picks compared to the faux sand blasted wide bevel finish. I actually hate the way a sand blasted finish feels when cutting. But like I said the kasumi Kaeru is stunning.
> 
> I've been trying to avoid knife purchasing for a while with surprisingly good results, but the new Kaeru just might be too good of a deal to pass.



Damn you, Java! Your post made me check them out. Ordered one for my beater. Gonna compare it to my Tanaka ginsan to see which I like best.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 2, 2019)

The faux finish took no more than 10 minutes to remove on mine. But yeah, it’s cool that the newer ones don’t have it.


----------



## JaVa (Jan 2, 2019)

ashy2classy said:


> Damn you, Java! Your post made me check them out. Ordered one for my beater. Gonna compare it to my Tanaka ginsan to see which I like best.



Sorry about that.  
...Although, that's a comparison I'm very interested to see!


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 2, 2019)

labor of love said:


> The faux finish took no more than 10 minutes to remove on mine. But yeah, it’s cool that the newer ones don’t have it.


What did you use to remove it?


----------



## parbaked (Jan 2, 2019)

Barmoley said:


> What did you use to remove it?


I used 800 grit wet dry sandpaper from an auto shop with a little water...10 minutes max...


----------



## labor of love (Jan 2, 2019)

Yeah I mean full disclosure here-they’re still $170 knives so there are things still to be desired. Even though I love Kaeru it could be thinner behind the edge although the grind isn’t terrible either. I just removed the faux finish when I started thinning.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 2, 2019)

hrc63 said:


> Mazaki 270 yani in RH (I’m a lefty) white 2. Want to start using rh knife. I procrastinated and never bought a Kato gyuto from JNS so don’t want to make that mistake again.



Or, wait for another one of these to come along—270 Mazaki Yanagi in Ginsanko steel.
http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/mazaki-stainless-kasumi-yanagiba-left-handed-270mm/


----------

